# 30.000 duros



## solysombra

En una película española de 1936 mencionan 30.000 duros.

¿Puedo traducirlo como 150.000 pesetas?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Lurrezko

Sí, es el equivalente en pesetas. Era frecuente en esa época contar las cantidades grandes en duros. En mi juventud todavía se hacía.

Un saludo


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

En mi época 30.000 duros eran, en efecto, 150.000 pesetas, supongo que en 1936 también. A la hora de traducirlo a otro idioma, creo que se entiende mejor en pesetas, como propones. 

Saludos.
(Me he cruzado con Lurrezko, de acuerdo con él).


----------



## solysombra

Lurrezko said:


> Sí, es el equivalente en pesetas. Era frecuente en esa época contar las cantidades grandes en duros. En mi juventud todavía se hacía.
> 
> Un saludo



Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## solysombra

Namarne said:


> Hola:
> 
> En mi época 30.000 duros eran, en efecto, 150.000 pesetas, supongo que en 1936 también. A la hora de traducirlo a otro idioma, creo que se entiende mejor en pesetas, como propones.
> 
> Saludos.
> (Me he cruzado con Lurrezko, de acuerdo con él).



y ahora te cruzaste con mi agradecimiento a Lurrezko... Así que muchas gracias a ti también.


----------



## Lurrezko

Aunque sea intraducible, es interesante añadir que esta manera de contar cantidades de dinero me suena muy idiomática y castiza, la típica manera que usaban mis mayores y la gente de esa época. Se perdió con el euro, qué vida.

Un saludo


----------



## Ludaico

solysombra said:


> En una película española de 1936 mencionan 30.000 duros.
> 
> ¿Puedo traducirlo como 150.000 pesetas?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


Efectivamente, en esa época, y hasta hace bien poco tiempo en mi entorno, se usaba mucho la unidad "duro" como equivalente a 5 pesetas. Pero incluso en mi infancia, algo alejada del año 1936, aún se usaba (yo aprendía a manejarme así por mis abuelos) como unidad monetaria el real. Las cosas de poco valor (por ejemplo, de un kilo de limones o de albaricoques -me crié en la huerta- se decían sus precios en reales). También se usaban los reales para cantidades importantes. En el ejemplo que pones no hubiera sido raro encontrar esa cifra expresada como seiscientos mil reales. 
Saludos.


----------



## Jonno

> supongo que en 1936 también.



No tengo ninguna duda. El duro existe desde mucho antes. Y a principios del XIX incluso existió una moneda con la leyenda "UN DURO", así que imagino que la gente contaba en duros hace más de 200 años.


----------



## Ludaico

He encontrado un texto de Pereda, del tercer cuarto del siglo XIX, en donde se menciona precisamente esta cantidad de dinero.




> [...]Hame dicho el señor don Blas que asciende la herencia de ustedes a la respetabilísima cantidad de treinta mil duros. Apúntolos, pues.Para reducirlos a reales, los multiplico por veinte, o, lo que es lo mismo, por dos, añadiendo luego un cero a la derecha del producto que esta multiplicación nos arroje. Tenemos, pues, que los treinta mil duros son lo mismo que seiscientos mil reales[...]


(José María de Pereda. _Tipos y paisajes_. España, 1871.)
REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CORDE) [en línea]._ Corpus diacrónico del español._ <http://www.rae.es> [19-7-2013]


----------



## solysombra

Ludaico said:


> He encontrado un texto de Pereda, del tercer cuarto del siglo XIX, en donde se menciona precisamente esta cantidad de dinero.
> 
> 
> (José María de Pereda. _Tipos y paisajes_. España, 1871.)
> REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CORDE) [en línea]._ Corpus diacrónico del español._ <http://www.rae.es> [19-7-2013]



Muy interesante... Mi cita también se las trae, es de una película de Buñuel...


----------



## Fernando

Y ahora no llegan ni a mil euros. Sic transit.


----------



## Vampiro

Yo lo dejaría en duros si el valor (la equivalencia) en sí no es importante.
Por un lado, "duro" es una palabra ampliamente conocida y relacionada con moneda española en todo el mundo de habla hispana, y por otro traducir monedas antiguas a valores más actuales, u oficiales, no tiene mucho sentido; es mejor mantener lo usado en la época como más habitual.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Bashti

De acuerdo total con Vampiro. Es como si tuviéramos que traducir a euros un doblón de a ocho en una obra clásica del s. XVI.


----------



## Vampiro

Sí, por más que intento no logro imaginarme a Barbarroja con un cofre lleno de euros
_


----------



## Namarne

Bashti said:


> Es como si tuviéramos que traducir a euros un doblón de a ocho en una obra clásica del s. XVI.


Yo no lo veo exactamente igual, ya que, aunque hubiera existido en el pasado el duro como moneda, en la práctica cotidiana no era más que una manera de contar. Lo que no he acabado de entender es a qué idioma debe traducirse, yo había dado por sentado que no era de español a español. Pero si fuera así, yo tampoco lo tocaría, incluso perdería sabor "traducirlo" a pesetas. 

Saludos.


----------



## Bashti

Namarne said:


> Yo no lo veo exactamente igual, ya que, aunque hubiera existido en el pasado el duro como moneda, en la práctica cotidiana no era más que una manera de contar. Lo que no he acabado de entender es a qué idioma debe traducirse, yo había dado por sentado que no era de español a español. Pero si fuera así, yo tampoco lo tocaría, incluso perdería sabor "traducirlo" a pesetas.
> 
> Saludos.



Llamábamos *duro* a una moneda o billete de cinco pesetas, aunque no fuera el nombre "oficial", lo mismo que un real era una moneda de veinticinco céntimos. Se trataba de convertir una moneda a otra en español. Creo que estamos de acuerdo en lo fundamental.


----------



## Vampiro

Namarne said:


> Yo no lo veo exactamente igual, ya que, aunque hubiera existido en el pasado el duro como moneda, en la práctica cotidiana no era más que una manera de contar.


Es por eso que yo dije valores más actuales u oficiales.
Creo que hay que dejar el término tal y como se usaba en la época en que está ambientada la película.  Como dije, "duro" es palabra conocida y no creo que tenga ningún sentido dar su equivalencia en pesetas.
_


----------



## solysombra

Vampiro said:


> Yo lo dejaría en duros si el valor (la equivalencia) en sí no es importante.
> Por un lado, "duro" es una palabra ampliamente conocida y relacionada con moneda española en todo el mundo de habla hispana, y por otro traducir monedas antiguas a valores más actuales, u oficiales, no tiene mucho sentido; es mejor mantener lo usado en la época como más habitual.
> Saludos.
> _





Bashti said:


> De acuerdo total con Vampiro. Es como si tuviéramos que traducir a euros un doblón de a ocho en una obra clásica del s. XVI.





Namarne said:


> Yo no lo veo exactamente igual, ya que, aunque hubiera existido en el pasado el duro como moneda, en la práctica cotidiana no era más que una manera de contar. Lo que no he acabado de entender es a qué idioma debe traducirse, yo había dado por sentado que no era de español a español. Pero si fuera así, yo tampoco lo tocaría, incluso perdería sabor "traducirlo" a pesetas.
> 
> Saludos.





Vampiro said:


> Es por eso que yo dije valores más actuales u oficiales.
> Creo que hay que dejar el término tal y como se usaba en la época en que está ambientada la película.  Como dije, "duro" es palabra conocida y no creo que tenga ningún sentido dar su equivalencia en pesetas.
> _



Hola a todos:
A pesar de todo lo dicho, creo que lo voy a pasar a pesetas .
 Estoy traduciendo una película de 1936 al hebreo, y supongo que conocen la peseta, pero el duro... Y esto, sumado a que en hebreo "duro"  puede leerse también como "doro", "duru" o "doru", y el plural complica también. Además, me queda mejor que sea una suma más alta. Y por último, no quiero que piensen que la traductora no se molestó en averiguar qué es un duro .
¿Qué opinan ahora?


----------



## Ludaico

solysombra said:


> Hola a todos:
> A pesar de todo lo dicho, creo que lo voy a pasar a pesetas .
> Estoy traduciendo una película de 1936 al hebreo, y supongo que conocen la peseta, pero el duro... Y esto, sumado a que en hebreo "duro"  puede leerse también como "doro", "duru" o "doru", y el plural complica también. Además, me queda mejor que sea una suma más alta. Y por último, no quiero que piensen que la traductora no se molestó en averiguar qué es un duro .
> ¿Qué opinan ahora?


Si en hebreo se entiende el significado del real español (25 céntimos o, lo que es lo mismo, un cuarto de peseta), se podría poner seiscientos mil reales (600.000), que es la cifra más alta que se puede usar para expresar esta cantidad de dinero. Además, muy posiblemente se acerque más a la realidad de 1936 el uso de esta unidad, que la de peseta.
Saludos.


----------



## Namarne

solysombra said:


> A pesar de todo lo dicho, creo que lo voy a pasar a pesetas .
> Estoy traduciendo una película de 1936 al hebreo...
> ¿Qué opinan ahora?


Yo haría lo mismo, con la conciencia bien limpia. 

Saludos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

¿No tenéis en hebreo una manera coloquial de nombrar algún tipo de moneda o valor? Por ejemplo cuando se trata de traducir un dólar podemos decir "un billete verde" y después adaptarlo a la cantidad (enorme para la época)?

_Duro_ era un nombre vulgar, _peseta_ el nombre oficial.

Hasta luego


----------



## Bashti

Lo de pasarlo a reales sería una excelente opción. Yo aún me acuerdo de las monedas de 25 céntimos con su agujerito en el centro de mi niñez.


----------



## Ludaico

Bashti said:


> Lo de pasarlo a reales sería una excelente opción. Yo aún me acuerdo de las monedas de 25 céntimos con su agujerito en el centro de mi niñez.


Hola, Bashti:
Las monedas con el agujerito eran de dos reales (50 céntimos). Lo acabo de comprobar con una que llevo en mi monedero, edición de 1949). A mí, las que más me gustaban eran las de diez reales (2,5 pesetas), esas que eran del color de las pesetas, pero más grandes.
Saludos.


----------



## Bashti

Es que yo nací once años antes, así que mi memoria histórica abarca unos añitos más. Busca en Google "Monedas de veinticinco céntimos con agujero" y encontrarás un montón de imágenes de diversos años. No soy capaz de enviarte un enlace. Estoy empezando a aprender, para mi vergüenza. Pero todo se andará. Un saludo.


----------



## Lord Darktower

solysombra said:


> Hola a todos:
> A pesar de todo lo dicho, creo que lo voy a pasar a pesetas .
> Estoy traduciendo una película de 1936 al hebreo, y supongo que conocen la peseta, pero el duro... Y esto, sumado a que en hebreo "duro"  puede leerse también como "doro", "duru" o "doru", y el plural complica también. Además, me queda mejor que sea una suma más alta. Y por último, no quiero que piensen que la traductora no se molestó en averiguar qué es un duro .
> ¿Qué opinan ahora?


Yo opino que puede matar todos esos pájaros con un tiro dejando en el texto la expresión literal y poniendo una nota al pie donde explicar qué es un _duro_ y su equivalencia con una moneda de referencia, como el dólar norteamericano o el shekel israelí.
Un saludito.


----------



## Bashti

Acabo de descubrir que las únicas monedas acuñadas durante nuestra guerra civil, en la zona sublevada, fueron precisamente esas de un real (25cts.) con agujero que siguieron en circulación hasta 1951, cuando yo tenía trece añitos, así que por eso las recuerdo tan bien.

Me parece una estupenda idea la de Lord Darktower. Es una pena que se pierda el duro en la traducción.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Pues da usted pistas para averiguar que nació un año antes de toda la movida. 
¡Vaya la que organizó, compañera!


----------



## Bashti

Le juro, Milord, que yo no la organicé: me la dieron organizada.


----------



## germanbz

Vampiro said:


> Sí, por más que intento no logro imaginarme a Barbarroja con un cofre lleno de euros
> _



Pues para mí, imaginarme a un "pirata" con un cofre lleno de euros en la actualidad es una de las imágenes más fáciles de imaginarse. Sobre los duros, y hasta la aparición del "malhallado" euro era muy común usar expresiones como "veinte duros" para 100 pesetas, o "moneda de diez duros" para la de 50ptas.


----------



## Navel

Yo pondría el término duro. En especial si se quiere mantener un contexto de habla popular. 

El término de duro ha estado muy arraigado en España, casi te diría que en los últimos tiempos de la peseta aún había gente que contaba en duros o hacía tratos en duros que luego al plasmarlos en papel para hacerlo efectivo en contratos de compra-venta se ponía el equivalente en pesetas ya que era el valor oficial de la moneda. 

De hecho gente mayor aún la oigo nombrar los duros cuando hablan de cosas que compraron en época de pesetas porque es lo que gastaron. Recuerdo que un tendero en la primera época de euros se aprendió la conversión de duro-euro y se reía de nuestros problemas porque le era más fácil la conversión euro-duro usando la tabla del 5 que la nuestra de euro-peseta usando la tabla del 6.

Aissss que recuerdos: "Nadie da duro por 3 pesetas" ------- "Eres más falso que un duro sevillano"


----------



## solysombra

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días:
> 
> ¿No tenéis en hebreo una manera coloquial de nombrar algún tipo de moneda o valor? Por ejemplo cuando se trata de traducir un dólar podemos decir "un billete verde" y después adaptarlo a la cantidad (enorme para la época)?
> 
> 
> _Duro_ era un nombre vulgar, _peseta_ el nombre oficial.
> 
> Hasta luego



Una traducción de ese tipo me sacaría mucho más del contexto llevándome velozmente a un entorno israelí... Eso creo.



Lord Darktower said:


> Yo opino que puede matar todos esos pájaros con un tiro dejando en el texto la expresión literal y poniendo una nota al pie donde explicar qué es un _duro_ y su equivalencia con una moneda de referencia, como el dólar norteamericano o el shekel israelí.
> Un saludito.



Claro... Como la traducción es para subtitulos, tengo lugar para todo eso


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Poco queda por añadir a todo lo que se ha dicho para resolver el problema de traducción de nuestra amiga *solysombra*.

No obstante, me gustaría comentar que si bien, al desaparecer la peseta, el '*duro*' ya no existe como valor monetario convertible, el término se mantiene aún en el acervo popular en expresiones como "*no tener un duro*" o "*eso vale cuatro duros*". En ciertas regiones españolas, 'duro' es sustituido por 'chavo' en esas mismas expresiones.


----------



## Lord Darktower

solysombra said:


> Claro... Como la traducción es para subtitulos, tengo lugar para todo eso


Acabáramos, haber empezado por ahí. ¿Subtítulos para alguna peli o la tele? Entonces será conveniente olvidarse de _duros _y otras sofisticaciones. A lo práctico, pase 150 000 pesetas a shekels.


----------

